# 08 madone 4.5 photo



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

Does anyone have a photo of the 08 madone? thanks


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Pulled off a UK site... (Although it's available on treks website as well trekbikes.com) :thumbsup:


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I saw this bike at the bike shop yesterday and I was impressed. It went for $1899 and the only cheap part was the no-name brakes. This one is made in Taiwan but the craftmanship was excellent. The main difference between this one and the USA made one was the integrated bottom bracket, seatpost and grade of carbon fiber. Side by side with the higher end frames I could not tell the difference. I actually liked the look of this one with the regular looking seatpost. Had I been in the market for a new bike, I would have test rode it but I didn't want to waste the employees time just for my curiousity. The shop had Felts, Specialized, Cannondale and Lemonds and the Madone stood out. The bike employee said he would not be suprised that Trek will sell out of the entire 08 Madone 4.5 inventory by February. He wasn't giving me a sales pitch because I told him upfront I just looking at the eye candy.


----------



## ejblives (Apr 26, 2008)

*First road bike*

I just got home with the 2008 Trek Madone 4.5. I will try posting a pic. I am really pumped because I will be doing my first Tri with it.


----------

